# Hair!!!



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I groomed Gracie today and when I was brushing her, a lot of hair was coming out...so I got the buttercomb and that's when I found some mats...I didn't even notice them with the brush. I had a little pile of hair when I was done with her...is this the beginning of her blowing her coat? She is only 6 months...or does it start out slowly like this?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, it could be. But even if it's not, make sure that you are brushing her properly. Have you been line combing her? If not, you should start right away to get her used to it and to be able to catch all mats before they get too big. I always brush AND comb Kubrick as the brush will sometimes miss things the comb picks up.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the BC club. :biggrin1: It could start slowly. It started like that with my Shelby. Small mats, a few here and there, then pow. Mats all the time. But she started late at about 10 months. Kodi was no mats one day, then it seemed like he was a giant mat the next. He started at about 6 mos.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Karla, Gracie seems a little young to me to be blowing coat. All I can tell you is that there were a couple of times that I "thought" Cicero was beginning to blow coat...little hair...few tangles. NOPE...he is now blowing coat without question. He was 1 on the 16th. I am praying it will not last long. You will know...believe me....when blowing coat has came for a visit!! Huge mats everywhere and they are back by the time you turn around. I'm a brusher but this is getting rough!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*they do mat a lot...*

Seems to be the worst from nine months to about a year and a half!

A little combing with some baby powder usually loosens it. Just like I so with my daughters, a little with my fingers and then from the lowest point away from the body and it comes out after a bit of work. Hopefully you have a dog who will lie down and relax while you do it. I always give treats after about five minutes of working on it.

Once Riki rolled in a bunch of burrs and it took hours to get it out. He eventually realized he had to stay down although he wasn't happy about it. Do you have anyone near you who has a havanese and can show you how?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Gryff is starting his second BC. It stinks too because I have decided to grow him out a bit and his hair has never been this long before - but there are definitely mats. He hates being brushed. Luckily, he has an appointment at the groomers on Wednesday so hopefully Tara can get them out without losing her hand!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks guys...I have noticed hair on me when I wear black...so I know she is losing hair...but sounds like it is just the beginning. YIKES...can't wait. 
I don't have anyone near me with a hav...a lady a few doors down has a lahso Apso? (spelling?). He is a show dog with a full coat...wonder if they are similar?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wonder what line combing is?
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

There have been some great posts on line combing here. Here is a link to one of the threads.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6302


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Carole, I didn't understand the line combing/brushing, either. I'm a visual person and learn a lot better when I actually see something being done. Here's a video I found on the internet.

http://www.ehow.com/video_2275322_brush-dog.html


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

havaone said:


> Carole, I didn't understand the line combing/brushing, either. I'm a visual person and learn a lot better when I actually see something being done. Here's a video I found on the internet.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/video_2275322_brush-dog.html


The video here does not demonstrate the line combing. Line burshing is the process of brushing the coat, layer by layer from the skin out to the ends of the coat so that every single strand of hair is carefully brushed. It is very important that you comb the hair all the way to the skin. The Greyhound comb, pin brush, staggard buttercomb (for mats) are excellent tools to comb and brush the coat daily.

I would higly recommend the book "From Nose to Tail" , the Havanese Grooming handbook. If you wish to use the slicker brush as shown in the video posted here, the book recommends only the soft slicker brush for the Havanese coats.


----------

